# Patio Shade and Privacy ideas for the hot tub



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why not build a pergola?
Ron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A pergola is an excellent idea
I'm planning one out over my picnic table
They can be very simple or really fancy
I have seen shade cloth installed under the pergola that can be drawn across for shade
Others I have seen lattice installed in the "ceiling"

Found this one on the net


----------



## syndicate1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have seen that one on the web too ans I had something similar in our previous house. My wife is looking to keep the cost down because we might be selling in a few years


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thinking the fence would be your most cost effective option.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

syndicate1 said:


> I have seen that one on the web too ans I had something similar in our previous house. My wife is looking to keep the cost down because we might be selling in a few years


My last house I bought 4x8 lattice, 4x4 posts & made my own privacy fence around my hot tub 

Ah, I saw the $2700 awning & thought a pergola would be less $$
--or could look much better
But they make pretty good "moveable" gazebo's
If you do buy one make sure it does not have thin Alum poles as support structure - they do not last

They start at $200-400 & go up from there


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd install a handrail/guard-rail at the steps so you don't slip and fall when using the tub. 

Also a fence/rail at the window:

Pools, Hot Tubs, and Spas:
It's no secret that water makes floors and decks slippery, and that the floor around pools and hot tubs is usually wet. Any glazing within 5 feet, measured horizontally, of the water's edge and less than 5 feet above an adjacent walking surface is required to be safety glazed — there are no exceptions to this requirement (see illustration). 









_The 2006 IRC calls for safety glazing when glazing is "in walls and fences enclosing indoor and outdoor swimming pools, hot tubs and spas where the bottom edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches above a walking surface and within 60 inches horizontally of the water's edge. This shall apply to single glazing and all panes in multiple glazing." 

__Be safe, Gary_


----------



## syndicate1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, the L shape fence option seems to be the cheapest so far. All I need is 3 posts in the grounds, a couple of 2x4s and fenceboards


----------

